# Apsel and his current pack***ALittlePicHeavy***



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Younger(~2 months ago) Apsel(note the dirt lined nose>.>)








Yesterday's Apsel(Again note the dirt lined nose -_-) He's 6months and a week old here
























Maverick 2+ years old








Gypsy 2+ years and her whole litter :shocked:








Blondie 3-4 years old Yellow Labrador(Alpha dog) Do not run, she will chase you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL! I like your photos, Apsel is gorgeous, even with his dirty nose.

Blondie looks like one tough cookie, I wouldn't want to mess with her! :wild:


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> LOL! I like your photos, Apsel is gorgeous, even with his dirty nose.
> 
> Blondie looks like one tough cookie, I wouldn't want to mess with her! :wild:


She puts on a tough front when the dogs are around, but she's a big softie and loves for you to pet her.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Aspel is a hunk, and your other dogs and chicken are very cute


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, Apsel looks great, growing up nicely, nice looking crew too!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks you three, I'd tell Apsel but his head's already big enough...


----------



## MsAnneThrope (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful pack! I can see the lab in Blondie (it is clearly in her eyes). :apple: Am I correct in thinking that she is of the famous Buff Orpington lines?

P.s. Where is Faldo?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Your pictures made me so happy! I've a sable shepherd and a blue heeler too, admittedly your dogs are better looking. Do you professionally breed heelers?


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

There's just something comical about GSD's and their big, dirty noses! What a nice gang you have, bet they are great! Bob


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

MsAnneThrope said:


> Beautiful pack! I can see the lab in Blondie (it is clearly in her eyes). :apple: Am I correct in thinking that she is of the famous Buff Orpington lines?
> 
> P.s. Where is Faldo?


Indeed she is, but don't tell her. 
Sadly no Faldo He may be my next addition though. 



Bear L said:


> Your pictures made me so happy! I've a sable shepherd and a blue heeler too, admittedly your dogs are better looking. Do you professionally breed heelers?


Nope we don't have the time or want to professionally breed them. Our heelers aren't registered even though they're from akc lines. We let them have two litters, 1 set of 7 pups and then the lone ranger in the last, for some friends who loved Mav and Gypsy. Gypsy is getting fixed in the next few weeks I think.



K9POPPY said:


> There's just something comical about GSD's and their big, dirty noses! What a nice gang you have, bet they are great! Bob


Great handfuls! Love them though. Thanks Bob!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice photos  The chicken had me laughing, I had to look back and forth between the caption and photos a few times :laugh:


----------



## Clgkag (May 1, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> Yesterday's Apsel(Again note the dirt lined nose -_-) He's 6months and a week old here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If this is him at 6 months, he is gonna be a monster. Beautiful dog.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Clgkag said:


> If this is him at 6 months, he is gonna be a monster. Beautiful dog.


Right, he weighed 64lbs on March 28th when we had his vet checkup. My guess is close to 73, but I don't have the necessary resources to weigh him at home

I'm hoping he doesn't reach the triple digits, but it's not looking good so far lol

One of the things I love most about him, besides his rich sable and lovey-dovey-ness, is his monstrous bark that more than matches his size. It's soul-rattling deep

@ Shade: Gracias! Glad you enjoyed them


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Bit of a comparison, here's Apsel just around 8 weeks old...








He loved to try to climb my legs back then, looked just like a fuzzy black bear when he did, hence my forum name(Although Bear is also my nickname from my parents)


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Water!? Let me just lie down for a bit...


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

*Dodging the heat*


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Very handsome ! how old and how big is he now ?


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks
8 months in these pics, I haven't had him weighed lately, he's large, I'm guessing close to 75-80. I think he'll pass 100 once he's full grown like his sire.
I'll try to measure height this evening.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That is such a good looking dog!
May i asked what lines he is from?


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

What a handsome fellow!!!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, thanks,
He is czech and german working.
Here's a pedigree from his littermate, Aksel and Endi;
Turbo Vom Friedenswachter


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Post bath time pics.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> Post bath time pics.


the mask... he look like some Russian Navy seal or something lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Apsel I love your eyes and that mask. Talk about a hunk!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! 
We just got back from a week long vacation and I was surprised to see his coat had changed colors again. When we left he was in a pretty dark phase, and he transitioned into a drastically lighter phase over the week. The photos here don't really do it justice, but you can kind of see the lightness in the last attached photo.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Apsel will be 1 full year old tomorrow evening, and I figured it would be nice to add a couple photos from the past few days. He's still a big baby in a bunch of ways, but he's growing up fast.
















His nose still consistently has a dirt ring...


----------

